# Are there any rep shows happening in the South West this year?



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

As title, if anyone can give me any information I'd be very grateful

Emily: victory:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Top sticky in the Shows and Meetings sub forum

Reptile Shows & Breeder Meetings - Reptile Forums


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

thanks


----------

